# Where to find people to buy stuff?



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Like in prints, mugs, phone covers, etc.
There are art sites that sell that stuff and don't even have ads.

But who's buying it? Where one can find customers?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I like Etsy dot com. Many people paint, draw, sew, knit and make phone cases and sell them on there.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I like Etsy dot com. Many people paint, draw, sew, knit and make phone cases and sell them on there.


Does it have a buyer community or does one have to find buyers somewhere else?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Does it have a buyer community or does one have to find buyers somewhere else?


I don't understand what you are asking, but yes, if you try to sell something on Etsy, it is likely that someone will buy it.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Was gonna sat etsy, but you guys beat me to it. Use keywords people are likely to search for relating to the item and people will find you.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I don't understand what you are asking, but yes, if you try to sell something on Etsy, it is likely that someone will buy it.


Thanks for the info. Do they also run a print-shop or does one have to order prints, mugs and stuff like that somewhere else?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Thanks for the info. Do they also run a print-shop or does one have to order prints, mugs and stuff like that somewhere else?


I don't know much about how Etsy do things, but I assume you are responsible for the things you make in a practical way too. I think Society6 makes the prints for you on clothes, posters etc.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I don't know much about how Etsy do things, but I assume you are responsible for the things you make in a practical way too. I think Society6 makes the prints for you on clothes, posters etc.


I guess Etsy actually allows to sell anything just through tagging because stuff doesn't come in infinite supply.

I'm on on RedBubble and Society6 and my works appear somewhere in the end of 2000+ search returns:sad:.

Does anyone know how does one use Facebook for promotion?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I have two words for you, my artistic friend: _Farmers Markets_.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

He means advertising or building a fan base.

I wouldn't know how to do so for art. Really the only online stores for artists I remember seeing were advertised by the makers of webcomics, etc, or family on Facebook.

Advertising is a nightmare. It's why I'd never seriously consider anything creative for a career and would rather be stuffed in a room with servers all day and left alone, or something to that extent.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Make a blog on Tumblr
Occasionally post NSFW art to attract audience 
Every now and then remind people you sell stuff and that should help

I'm not trolling by the way
Every single selling online artist I know does this and it works like a charm


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

untested methods said:


> He means advertising or building a fan base.
> 
> I wouldn't know how to do so for art. Really the only online stores for artists I remember seeing were advertised by the makers of webcomics, etc, or family on Facebook.
> 
> Advertising is a nightmare. It's why I'd never seriously consider anything creative for a career and would rather be stuffed in a room with servers all day and left alone, or something to that extent.


I'd also prefer to do so, but it's not like I have another choice now.



Fern said:


> I have two words for you, my artistic friend: _Farmers Markets_.


I don't think there are such things here.



TapudiPie said:


> Make a blog on Tumblr
> Occasionally post NSFW art to attract audience
> Every now and then remind people you sell stuff and that should help
> 
> ...


Really? Well, I can do yuri and tentacle stuff.

Do they use NSFW art to sell SFW stuff?


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Really? Well, I can do yuri and tentacle stuff.
> 
> Do they use NSFW art to sell SFW stuff?


They use NSFW art to attract audience and usually end up drawing just it 95% of the time
so be aware, people will demand more of what brought them so watch out you don't end up being forced into making things you don't enjoy in order to maintain audience without getting a single buck or recognition for your actual work.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

TapudiPie said:


> They use NSFW art to attract audience and usually end up drawing just it 95% of the time
> so be aware, people will demand more of what brought them so watch out you don't end up being forced into making things you don't enjoy in order to maintain audience without getting a single buck or recognition for your actual work.


How do they actually monetize on the NSFW stuff?


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> How do they actually monetize on the NSFW stuff?


One way is commissions and the other is by using Patreon[offering sexy packs/process pictures for those who donate X dollars/casual donators recive a pack every month or requested content as a thank you]


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

TapudiPie said:


> One way is commissions and the other is by using Patreon[offering sexy packs/process pictures for those who donate X dollars/casual donators recive a pack every month or requested content as a thank you]


I'm not sure if my stuff could be liked by many people.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I'm not sure if my stuff could be liked by many people.


Isn't that what every artist thinks?


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

TapudiPie said:


> Isn't that what every artist thinks?


My stuff got rejected on HentaiFoundry.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> My stuff got rejected on HentaiFoundry.


Your stuff got rejected not because how you draw, but how _extreme_ you draw.

I took a look at your DA
You do a nice job at expressive art but, judging by the artwork on HF, it's clearly a fetish site
If they're gonna spend their money, they want to make sure you can supply the fetish demand

The expressive part is nice but overall your pieces don't look professional enough for digital art so that might be related


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

TapudiPie said:


> Your stuff got rejected not because how you draw, but how _extreme_ you draw.


Extreme?



TapudiPie said:


> I took a look at your DA
> You do a nice job at expressive art but, judging by the artwork on HF, it's clearly a fetish site
> If they're gonna spend their money, they want to make sure you can supply the fetish demand
> 
> The expressive part is nice but overall your pieces don't look professional enough for digital art so that might be related


They seem to have something against messy lines. HF wants to make sure that they won't end up being "deviant art for porn". Too bad their standards don't involve rejecting all the plastic stuff, though.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't understand Patreon rewards. Don't know what to write there.


----------



## deen5858 (Oct 22, 2018)

I used to think it is a nonsense to put iPhone into a case, because the design of the smartphone is amazing by itself and there is no sense to hide it in a cheap Chinese silicone case. Until I discovered how stylish some accessories can be, just take a look at some leather items from SPAM , for example.


----------

